

Reactive Animation with SVG, ClojureScript and Om - nvbn
https://nvbn.github.io/2015/05/28/svg-animation/

======
akjetma
I've been pleasantly surprised by how performant clojurescript and its various
react wrappers are. I'm able to sort, display and animate 10000 divs on a
pretty old macbook pro with really simple code on this page
[http://akjetma.github.io/#/sorter](http://akjetma.github.io/#/sorter)

cljs source:
[https://github.com/akjetma/akjetma.github.io/blob/master/src...](https://github.com/akjetma/akjetma.github.io/blob/master/src-
cljs/home/page/sorter.cljs)

